# Where to buy



## amyshizzle (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering where I can buy a perfect x-pen. I used to have one for my other bunnies but it was plastic and I don't know what happened to it. I believe I got it from petsmart. Would petsmart or petco be okay to buy from? 

Thinking of adopting a bun later in the year.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 22, 2012)

For rabbits you should get a metal pen as they can chew through plastic. 
Dog x-pens work great for rabbits. You do want to get one that is tall enough to prevent the rabbit from jumping out. 30" would be the shortest I would go with an x-pen, but 36" is easier to find. Some rabbits can still jump out of that, so you may need a top cover or get a 48" one. 
I know Petsmart has x-pens, not sure about Petco since there aren't any around here. You may want to see if they go on sale at some point as they can be a good time to buy one. 
Locally owned stores can also be good. I do prefer local stores as I am supporting local people rather than a big company. 
Also look at used ones. They tend to be cheaper than new and can still be in great condition. It can take some time to find the right one at the right price, but if you have time it can be worth it.


----------



## lapaki (Feb 23, 2012)

Look at the Midwest brand X-Pens from amazon.com. They should be much cheaper than anything you would find @ Petco or Petsmart. And they ship for free.

When I first got the Zoomer I borrowed a 30 inch from a friend, and he jumped out of that easily. So I bought a 36 inch, and that has worked pretty well. He actually can jump that high, because I've seen him jump up onto my 36" high kitchen counter. But so far he has not jumped out of the 36" pen.

Amazon carries the Midwest pens in 2 styles. Black epoxy coat with no door, and gold-zinc with a walk through door. I have the 36" gold-zinc w/door model, and I've been very happy with it.


----------



## lopmom (Feb 23, 2012)

Purchased Bailey's x-pen from hayneedle.com. He loves it! They carry the Midwest gold zinc finish one with the walk-thru door and will ship free(and it arrives quickly)!


----------



## amyshizzle (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! That is helpful! 

I had a rabbit who jumped over the plastic one I had so I had to cover it. Must have been a 30". I miss having rabbits so much. They are the best.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 24, 2012)

You can also often find ex-pens on craigslist for a good price and if they're metal they're easy enough to clean with some diluted bleach.


----------

